# Busy time on the river



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Spent four days on the Choctawhachee River this week chasing cats, bream, and shellcrackers. Didn't break any records on numbers but managed to catch plenty to satisfy the urge. Along with others on one trip I caught two of the largest red belly Bluegils I have ever caught on the Choctawhatchee. I know the river holds larger, but for me these were top notch. Mullet continue to keep the snatcher occupied and happy. The size has improved over just two or three weeks ago. Great fun catching with a light crappie rod and a simple #8 or #6 gold hook. Far superior IMO than all the work that goes into snatching and snatching for hours. This is simple and easy like tight line bream fishing. Will see if they are still biting this afternoon.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Congrats on the big Bluegills and
a nice mess of fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice mess there


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I enjoy saltwater fishing because there is always the chance for something big and delicious. However, it is nowhere near as relaxing as sitting on the river in the shade somewhere catching bream or catfish.

Good job on the catch. It makes me want to dust off the breambuster.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice!..


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job on the catch !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s some dandy gills.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Completed the week on a high note*

Finished off the week this afternoon with a 3 hour mullet fishing trip with a buddy. He managed to catch two at once which is not all that unusual when using the gold hook technique and the fish are swarming. I have seen this happen four times over the past two or three months. 
We ended up with 60 which was more than our box would hold. Gave a few to another mullet-tier and released a few more. 
It has been a good week on the water.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I went Wednesday afternoon and caught 18.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine mess of bream, JB. Those two bigguns will get your (my) blood pumping! I think we're going to admit defeat on the crappie and try to find some shellcrackers later this week.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

JB the gold hook technique is hard for me to master. I am much better at snatching.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> JB the gold hook technique is hard for me to master. I am much better at snatching.


10-4, have heard that from others as well. We all have our own style and methods that works for us. Another boat was there yesterday and they were snatching...using 12 and 14 ft telescoping poles. They got a half box full. Plenty of fish for them and they were happy.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! I always have a blast fishing for mullet around my bait basket. I use gold hooks and white bread.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have heard of gold hook with bread balls or tiny bit of red worm. It's amazing to me that I'm getting them with no bait at all. While I was out mullet fishing with a club member two other members were on the Choctaw after bream...they did well yesterday.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Love that video.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A good mess of fish fer a fish fry brother!!!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Congrats on a fine mess, JB.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Mission accomplished*

Buddy and I accomplished what we set out to do this morning...12 large to bull size bream/shellcrackers for baking. We actually miscounted and got 15. Released a bunch of good size eaters, but what we wanted were big'uns for baking. 3 1/2 hours of fishing did the trick.
The plan was 3 fish each for 4 people although with the size some may not be able to eat 3 with the usual trimmings. 
Forgot the camera so no photos this time. 
I'm after spanish mackerel tomorrow. Have never caught one before. Hope to flop a couple on the grill. Hear they are excellent grilled..


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When ya get the spanish like I know ya will,filet skin and lay out tinfoil. Spray it with no stick lay a layer of thin sliced lymon then the fish seasond like ya like it and another layer of thin sliced lymon and a dab of butter,squret butter works great. Seal it up and put it on the grill med/high for about 4 or 5 min each side.Wraped in foil its easy to flip and its dang good. I do the trash king mack that a lot of people throw back the same way. But I like the king in about 1 in chunks and fryed.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> When ya get the spanish like I know ya will,filet skin and lay out tinfoil. Spray it with no stick lay a layer of thin sliced lymon then the fish seasond like ya like it and another layer of thin sliced lymon and a dab of butter,squret butter works great. Seal it up and put it on the grill med/high for about 4 or 5 min each side.Wraped in foil its easy to flip and its dang good. I do the trash king mack that a lot of people throw back the same way. But I like the king in about 1 in chunks and fryed.


Sounds good to me. We soak the spanish fillets in buttermilk for about an hour, then fry them up crisp. You'll want some more.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

we didn't get any spanish, but got into a bunch of bonita.Three of those dang things wore me out using light tackle. Didn't want any more of that so we moved to another area for spanish.....but didn't work out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Buddy and I accomplished what we set out to do this morning...12 large to bull size bream/shellcrackers for baking. We actually miscounted and got 15. Released a bunch of good size eaters, but what we wanted were big'uns for baking. 3 1/2 hours of fishing did the trick.
> The plan was 3 fish each for 4 people although with the size some may not be able to eat 3 with the usual trimmings.
> Forgot the camera so no photos this time.
> I'm after spanish mackerel tomorrow. Have never caught one before. Hope to flop a couple on the grill. Hear they are excellent grilled..



This is what some of those baked Choctawhatchee Bream look like, prepared by my fishing partner Freddy


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Dang.....you guys make this ol' Cajun hongry!! Good looking victuals. JB those are some fine bluegills. They make them cats look puny. Enjoyed your posts. Believe it or not I have eaten some Bonita cooked on the grill with BBQ sauce that tasted like beef steak. Don't know if anyone else has had that but I promise you it was good!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Still a busy time on the river*

Went to the river late yesterday morning specifically to sweeten a bream honey hole to fish later. Saturday - I should have known better. Ramp parking lot was slam full and rigs parked on the road. 
Saw only two boats near the ramp fishing. Found the mob all collected up in the swamp slough I had in mind. Boat was sitting in every location I had marked on Thursday to chum. Had to settle on a spot out of sight of the troops. Will find out tomorrow if it was the right spot. Fished a little and caught one roach(black tail shiner).
Decided to heck with this and headed back to the ramp. Had brought mullet gear for backup just in case, so hauled the boat and headed to another part of the river to fish mullet. Launched again and fished 2:30 to 4:30 and put 22 in the box. 
Have been fishing a little on Saturdays, but after yesterday think I will let the weekenders have it and stick to just week days.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*chum bag bombed out*

Swarms of boats on Saturday. Same area today not a single boat other than buddy and I. No one at the 7Runs ramp when we launched and no one there when we came in. I guess the locals knew something we did not know. My buddy caught 5 hand size bream and I did not catch a fish...not even a roach....about 5 hours of fishing. The chum bag did not work out.


----------

